# Well....while I'm waiting......



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thought you young dudes might be interested in the mail you get when you 'mature' a little.. This just came...and might be worth taking a chance on.:tongue: Like I posted on B'day post..the only cards I got were from Wifey, the Dawg, and my life insurance salesman....:tongue: 


In the mean time....while I'm waiting to see if I won....I snuck out in the shop and whupped out..."The Pearl Swirl"...Emperor Pen with some of my DIL's fancy blanks for a body..Didn't turn out too bad...think I'm getting hooked bad on these gaudy jobs....Wonder what happened to my fascination with all of the beautiful woods I was working with? (the love for the wood is still there.:wink: )


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL..........DANG IT that is funny.

WTH kind of marketing program is THAT??? 

My dad has been dead for almost 8 years now, he never lived with us here at this address but I still get mail addressed to him, I have not bothered trying to forward his mail to him


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL myself, Trod...When my time comes...what in the hell do I care whether it's 'free' or not??...I'm not gonna be the one signing the check anyhow....:tongue: 


(somehow, I just knew you'd post up on this 'un... )


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice

the pen that is, not sure on the contest


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.....LOOK, they even listed last month's winner, I wonder if she has used her "free gift" yet


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe you have 30 days to claim and use your prize?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

There's a catch......

small print, bottom left,

"Must be present to win".


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I was wondering, if they can turn your ashes into a diamond can the turners make a real memorial pen out of them. lol:doowapsta


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> I was wondering, if they can turn your ashes into a diamond can the turners make a real memorial pen out of them. lol:doowapsta


----------------

NOW you're thinkin' TT...When my time comes, one of you send a small can of "ME" down to Bobby and he can whup up a nice acrylic/ash blank and turn me out for ALL POSTERITY....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Texas T said:


> I was wondering, if they can turn your ashes into a diamond can the turners make a real memorial pen out of them. lol:doowapsta


You know what? In all honesty I don't see a reason why some ashes could be placed into an acrylic mold and turned into a pen. Hell! Maybe I have just came up with the new "Pet Rock"

Tortuga, I'll build a website to market this idea, we will have the ashes sent to Bobby to pour the molds then he can send them to you to turn...then we can all split the money three ways.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me, Troddy....YOU kill 'em, clean 'em and cook 'em....Me and Bobby will take care of the processing and packaging....:rotfl: 







(man !!!......you one sick puppy)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I stab em you slab em


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, been going back and forth in my mind (short trip) about whether to post up on this. I have some of my fathers, and some of my brothers ashes in a clear Zara Spook Topwater lure. I plan to have the same done with some of mine. The rest were spread out in Trinity Bay per their wishes. The lures are under glass in one of those coffe tables made for displaying small trinkets. Nobody ever ask about them and they just look like grey lures to most folks. My son is going to reload some high brass 12 guage shells with some of my ashes and I hope he uses them. The lures will never get wet. There are also places that will cast your ashes in a reef and set it offshore for you. I think the pen idea is more feasible than you might first imagine. Having something (anything) usable, tangable, something you can hold in your hands, is a wonderfull idea.
Go for it !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I guess I am weird (ya'll knew that already though), I got my dads ashes back from the creamtory in a cardboard box, I actually left them for a couple years until they called and asked if I was going to come get them. After I got the ashes home I put them in the garage for another few years. I never really could figure out what to do with them, I think the idea of a urn was just a bit too weird for me. I finally dug a hole in the backyard, put dads ashes in their and planted a tree on top...problem is now I sold that house and moved.

In all honestly I think a pen or lure with the ashes in them are a great idea, like ET said...it's something to "hold in your hands". I wished that someone would have thought of that idea a few years ago.

Here is a funny story about ashes... My mom always said "When I die I want to be creamated and I want my ashes spread up and down Airline Drive", aparently Airline Dr. was her old stomping grounds years ago...my dad did exactly that! Here is the funny part, my dad always lovingly referred to mom as "That Dam Pollock", as one of dad's neighbors was driving dad's pickup dad was shaking the ashes out of a can, as they drove down the road most of the ashes flew into the back of the truck bed. Dad didn't notice the ashes back there for quite some time, he noticed that the paint had started peeling in the bed and upon closer inspection he saw the ashes and assumed that becuase of the abbrasive nature of the ashes they were responsible for the peeling paint. Dad's remark that just really cracked me up was... "That Dam Pollock has been dead for a couple months AND IS STILL CAUSING ME PROBLEMS"   Dad was quite the joker


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well...not ashes..but since we're wandering around on Dads... Brought to mind a tale of my Old Man.. The last 10 years of his life were spent with BAD Parkinsons Disease..but he never let it get him down..and never lost his sense of humor.. Years ago we had a house at Jamaica Beach..and he LOVED it.. The only reason we had to sell it was that on almost every one of the last few trips, Dad would tumble down the stairs if someone wasn't helping him...and he HATED anyone helping him. LOL.. His last 'voyage' down the steps..we were all downstairs and he appeared at the upstairs...tried the first step..and tumbles head over heels all the way down to the concrete pad at the bottom.. We all rushed over to him..scared to death of what his condition might be.. He was covered with blood from head to toe.. He looked up at me and said....

"Jim,...I just GOTTA find an easier way to get down them danged steps."....

God Luv Him..."Greatest Man I Ever Know"....and I've known a lot of pretty great men...


----------

